# Ripley - Eagle Creek



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Takin the boy to camp and catfish in Ripley (Eagle Creek) tomorrow night. Last time there (2-3 wks ago) we caught a couple channels on livers. Tried some live bait to no avail. Anyone have any tips/better ideas for bait and/or rigs? I was told there's been some decent cats caught in that creek, but haven't witnessed any myself. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, 
Danny.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I went down just up River from there last Monday night and we caught about a dozen cats ranging from 1lb to 6lbs. We caught most on cut bait and some on live. We caught some perfect size Skipjack with throw net in a creek. Tons of logs and debris in Eagle Creek when we past it, so be prepared might be difficult to fish, but worth a try.
Good Luck


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tip...maybe we'll stop a couple places on the way down with the cast net and a sabiki. Hopefully these storms don't make it all too messy. Are there any other places down that way that you know of similar to EC, with public tent camping right on the water? We have just been there before & the folks were real nice too. We certainly didn't kill 'em catchin-wise, but had a good time. 
Thanks, 
Danny


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I would recommend Brush Creek about 20 minutes or so upstream, just past Manchester. Clean Campground on Brush Creek, Boat Dock and fishing access to creek and river..


----------

